
Holography without lasers: hand-drawn holograms - bd
http://amasci.com/amateur/holo1.html
======
po
Anyone who isn't familiar with amasci should know that it's an absolute
treasure trove of information. Go to the "bad physics" page and you're
guaranteed to spend days there reading:

<http://www.amasci.com/miscon/miscon4.html>

<http://amasci.com/miscon/elect.html>

Nothing ever made me feel better about not understanding certain concepts than
this site.

~~~
dimitar
Thanks po and bd for sharing this site, I finally feel I understand voltage,
el. current, el. devices. It is awesome!

------
makmanalp
A cool weekend project would be to come up with software that takes an image
and projects it like this so it could be cnc'd on a lexan board.

~~~
mquander
<http://3dalter.50megs.com/patterns.html>

------
po
I did this many many years ago with some old CD-cases that I had given a light
coating of black spray paint on the inside. It takes a while but works like a
charm.

------
eru
That's way cool. I should try this.

The other material on this site is also worth a look.

------
madmaze
This is amazing. Blows my mind how he can have the patients to do that. I mean
i can spend hours coding, but i dont think i could scratch plexiglass for
hours. very cool thou!

~~~
peterpeters
Agreed, but i still really want to give it a try

------
kwamenum86
This is the type of thing patents were invented for!

